# A project log - CSM



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

*My Army/Project Log – Chaos Space Marines*

So I’ve decided to start this fantastic hobby again. I first got into it in sixth (2000-2001) grade when a friend of mine talked to me about it, I specifically remember him hyping the Dreadnought to oblivion. It got me totally pumped so I begged my mom to drive me to the local GW, and I bought one of those starting sets and starting paint sets. Unfortunately a sixth grader shouldn’t get involved in this hobby; it will rob you of all your allowance! So I ended up quitting the hobby in like 2003.

So now with a larger monthly allowance I decided to start getting into it again. I know there’s a little gaming community and my town and I’m gonna look into joining them. But first I want to get an army painted fully and based and all that. Even if my army crashes and burns facing opponents, _It’s gonna look damn good while doing it at least._

So here’s my army/project log. I’ve chosen Chaos Space Marines. When I started out playing I played Space Marines, and then switched to Tyranids. I enjoyed both armies a lot (Tyranids slightly favored) and their different play styles. Chaos Space Marines feels like a good option, as it seems they have a good mixture of play style/aesthetics of those aforementioned armies. I’m starting out with a flat out Black Legion army. I love the dark, ancient look of the scheme and the shame the army bears on its shoulders.

I plan on making installments of 250 points to my army as I start out. Right now I’m looking at assembling and painting my 500 point army consisting of:

 Terminator Lord with a retinue of Terminators
 2 squads of cultists, resulting in 1 squad of 10 and another of 15, so 25 models in total
 A Maulerfiend
I am not completely new to painting, having painted models some ten years ago. However the most technical painting I did then was drybrushing and some very squiggly highlights. I didn’t even know what washes were. So I’ve done a lot of googling for nice tutorials and guides on how to paint and I’ve found a few that I really like. So my style and scheme will incorporate a few elements of those tutorials/guides and a little of my own interpretation. So this is my fourth week of painting anew. These are the models I’ve painted so far (excuse the poor quality of the photos):

*Cultists*



_Really enjoyed painting these cannon fodder models... which I guess is a good thing cause I've got about 20 more to be painted!_

*Terminators*


_These are fun models to paint aswell. I do feel if I were to put in an extra hour or so on each model to fit in some more highlights they would look better however. Still have one more to paint as well as my Lord in Terminator armor. _

*Chosen*

_Front_



_Back_



_ This model was an experiment following this magnificent guide (credit given where credit is due):_
http://www.taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2012/12/tutorial-how-to-paint-dark-vengeance.html
_I think it turned out pretty well, but my hand is still a bit shaky and my knowledge of painting isn't that great._

So Currently I’m painting another set of 5 cultists. After those are complete I’m going to give my Lord a shot. After he’s complete I got 15 more cultists to go. I’m gonna put in an order tonight for a Maulerfiend and some additional paints, as well as some basing material. I’ll try to get some photos of the Cultists up and keep this plog alive!

Of course, any comments and suggestions/constructive critique is always warmly welcomed!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That's an impressive display of paintink skills! Well done Miami!!
Black highliting is a quality one. If i might, however, i'd say that the left terminator's tusks and the skulls on the rack on the 2nd on the right are a bit lacking.
I'm curios about the Maulerfiend!


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Looking good so far mate, you can never stay away from 40k for too long...always end up coming back :grin:

Have to agree with Nef, your black is really good. What's the plan for basing?


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

*@Neferhet* Thanks! The army I’m building is after a list you gave me in the Chaos Space Marines Army List section. I know there are quite a few things that I could add to the Terminators to make them much more appealing, I’ll see if I get to it once the rest of my army is painted…

*@Varakir* Thank you! I’m gonna try out a new technique for the black when I do my lord, hopefully it will look even better. My plan for the basing is having a brown, deserty kind of base. I plan on painting them with Mournfang Brown IIRC, then gluing sand to be drybrushed with Rakarth Flesh and then I’ve also bought some “Burnt grass” from the Citadel collection to add a feeling of the earth corrupting with every chaos-y step.

I placed a new order yesterday evening. I ordered a Maulerfiend and a few more paints to add some variety. As it is at the moment I’ve basically only got red paints for painting details, now I’ve added some blues and greens as well. 

Here’s some pics of the progress I’ve made so far (after about four weeks):

*Cultists:*



Here are the five cultists I’m working on at the moment. I’ve applied all the base colors so far. The paints I use are:


 Doombull Brown for the leathery and red-colored clothes
 Rakarth Flesh for wool/twill clothes
 Eshin Grey/Lahmium Medium for the black clothes.
 Warplock Bronze for gun casings
 Leadbelcher for metal parts of the guns as well as details
 3:2 mix of Xereus Purple and Rakarth Flesh for the skin.
 Gehennas Gold and a Brass color (can’t remember the name, sitting on a bus…) for some other details.

The plan is now to basically wash leather, wool/twill, guns and metal details with Agrax Earthshade. The black and red cloth with Nuln Oil and the skin with Druchii Violet. I’ll upload pics when that’s complete.

*Terminator:*

Front: 


Right: 


Left:


Here’s a Terminator I did in much the same manner as my chosen. I say he looks better than the four other Terminators. Takes forever to paint though… I made a pathetic attempt at painting the axe too look like a glowing/crackling power weapon, but I’m not too pleased about it. Anyone have any tips on how to make things like that look good?

I’ll be gone for the weekend so won’t get much painting done, you’ll have to wait until next week for an update!

/Miami


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Miami said:


> Thanks! The army I’m building is after a list you gave me in the Chaos Space Marines Army List section.


I'm flattered! :blush:
This is a very good paintjob! Black legion to the bones!
The power axe: i like the result of your painting there. but if you want the crackling lightning effect i'll point you here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6438
and here:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=83872

BTW this pics you uploaded are a little bit too foggy..can we have the original version?
I'm looking forward to the next update! Have a nice weekend, man!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These guys are looking pretty good, but @neferhet has it on the nose. Your photos are pretty washed out, and I'm guessing don't accurately represent your work.

I'd recommend you try out GiMP (which is free!) or photoshop if you have it to try and clean the photos up before posting them. I took a shot at your cultist photo, and did my best to bring the color and contrast back, but it isn't perfect.

I think the color scheme works, and looks pretty close to how they were painted on the box. it looks like your paint is a bit too thick though. The skin and cloth in particular have a rubbery look to them. You should probably thin out your paints on a palette before working with them on the models.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

@neferhet & @Kreuger
Thanks for the feedback and those tips for the painting! I am testing out thinning my paints more often now and it does feel like the models better, it’s just tedious and time consuming having to apply 3-4 layers to get a good finish…

I agree that the photos aren’t optimal, but it’s the best I can do with my scrappy phone camera. I won’t be taking anymore photos inside a box with that background, not until I can get some proper lighting at least.

So now I’m back with an update! Last time I left you with my cultists who had base colors applied to them but not much else. Now they’re finished (took me about two evenings more than I anticipated at first) but I think the results speak for themselves. 

*Group picture, say cheese!*


*Champion, front*

_There are a few more things to be done such as the shoulder puffs and his sword, but I’m waiting for some paints that I ordered to arrive so I can continue._

*Champion, back*

_I actually really like the result of this guy’s trench coat; the lighting and shading are pretty good. Your thoughts & comments are most appreciated!_

*”The other guys”*




_Cute cannon fodder!_

*BONUS: FIRST MODEL I EVER PAINTED*

_So. Last weekend I was at my dad’s house and went digging through my closet. Lo and behold, there I found all my old Warhammer stuff from like 10 years ago lying there. I even managed to find the first model I ever painted! Showed great promise, dontcha think? _

Now I plan on getting my Terminator Lord painted. I guess I’ll try to do some progress updates, as I have a feeling I will be spending quite a lot of time on him. Until next time!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I do like how the Term. Lord is looking so far, with the converted axe and that. Certainly looking forward to see him finished, with a base (mostly because I prefer having finished models based). Keep it up.

Oh, and one other thing - I understand you are planning on using a Black Legion theme, but what Mark will you be using mainly?


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Just stumbled across this - Excellent work so far! It's nice to see another Black Legion painter 

In regards to the terminators, my one tip would be to lighten the bone bits a tad. They look quite yellow in the pictures (though that could be the photo quality as well) and could use a drybrushing of Bleached Bone or the like. Just to take the yellow down a bit.

As for the cultists, I would maybe do another highlighting of a more pale ski mixture of some kind. The shading looks awesome, but they are VERY purple in their nuances. I think that if you put small highlight on them with a very pale skin, thats thinned down like 50/50 then it could get a feel that they're just very pale - Instead of alien purple.

Other than that, it looks great. Your grey highlights on the armor is excellent and that is a hard thing to pull off. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Saintspirit said:


> I do like how the Term. Lord is looking so far, with the converted axe and that. Certainly looking forward to see him finished, with a base (mostly because I prefer having finished models based). Keep it up.
> 
> Oh, and one other thing - I understand you are planning on using a Black Legion theme, but what Mark will you be using mainly?


Thanks. However the Terminator model there is just another Terminator, not my Lord. He's only basecoated this far with no other paint. Gonna start working on him this weekend. 

I'm waiting for a shipment from Wayland Games that I ordered last thursday to arrive with some paints and supplies for the bases, unfortunately there's something that's not in stock. If I had ordered from GW I'd have to pay a little more, but at least all my stuff would've been here by now...

As for what mark I'm planning on using, I honestly don't know. I haven't even played a single game yet so haven't gotten a chance to really try it out! Did you have something in mind painting-wise regarding the marks? Do you have any experience as to which mark is the "best"?

Thanks for your feedback anyways!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Miami said:


> Do you have any experience as to which mark is the "best"?


The favored mark (by far) is currently the Mark of Nurgle, which gives +1 toughness. It's a foolproof mark that gives you a little advantage over basically all armies and setups you meet out there.

That's not to say the others are bad though. I am unaware of how much you know of the gamerules at this stage as you haven't played the game yet - Have you studied the gamerules and your codex, as in you units capabilities?


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Nordicus said:


> The favored mark (by far) is currently the Mark of Nurgle, which gives +1 toughness. It's a foolproof mark that gives you a little advantage over basically all armies and setups you meet out there.
> 
> That's not to say the others are bad though. I am unaware of how much you know of the gamerules at this stage as you haven't played the game yet - Have you studied the gamerules and your codex, as in you units capabilities?


Thanks, I'll keep MoN in mind 

I've read through the rulebook once, and I played the game some 10 years ago so I know the general flow of a game. I know there's been rule changes and all that but I grasp the general concept well.

I've read up on the codex as well, at least all the fluffy stuff. I haven't had a chance to sit down and delve into the unit stats and wargear options etc. yet.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Allright, do let us know if you have anything you need to know. But that's a topic for another thread 

In terms of the painting I would advise against painting them to suit a specific mark, specially when playing Black Legion. Black Legion is a all-rounder in terms of both fluff and playstyle, so it will probably hinder you more than anything to paint them to suit a specific mark. It would suck to paint them to fit MoN and then finding out htat you enjoy Slaanesh more for example.

Again, keep up the good work - Can't wait to see the forgefiend!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh, sorry. That termie looked like a lord, with that head.

I frankly finds all the marks quite useful in various ways; for example, the mark of tzeentch can be interesting mainly on terminators since it gives them a 4+ invo. I personally use the MoK most often, though, since I like to be pretty agressive with my units and I also finds the Icon of Wrath really useful. I also like to paint red.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Miami said:


> it’s just tedious and time consuming having to apply 3-4 layers to get a good finish…


Amen for that, man. But the results are really good, don't you think? I've found that with some more "bitchy" colours like pink, yellow and white you can do good with just 2 layers, but you should need some practice in finding out the right amount of watering down.

I think the cultists are very good as they are. The purple skin tone make them very "mutant-scum-ish"  I like that

About the marks and the general uses of chaos units i'll point out Mossy Toes tactica:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=121542
It is pure gold.

The first model: eh, you were daring indeed, starting with white models! I've stripped and repainted my first two models sadly.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

So a quick update!

My Lord is well under way. ”Unfortunately” I had some visitors this weekend which hindered my painting. But I was able to sit down on Sunday for a good 5-6 hours at least. I managed to snap some photos of my progress after (almost) every step. 

I’ve practiced doing multiple thin layers on this model. The results are smooth and nice, but it takes sooo much time! And getting good results on black armor is hard…

A quick question to anyone reading: how do you transfer paints from the pots to your palette? I just load up a brush with paint and transfer it a couple times, then dip it in water and mix the water with the paint. Is there a better way to transfer and thin your paints?

*Chaos Lord step-by-almost-step*



_
1. Eshin Grey + Lahmium Medium, painting top 2/3 of black armor
2. Dawnstone + Lahmium Medium, painting top ½ of black armor
3. Administratum Grey + Lahmium medium, painting top ¼ of black armor
4. Doombull Brown on the cloth parts
_



_
5. I skip a few steps here, because I forgot to take pictures. Anyways I’ve painted the Bolter with Warplock Bronze. Then I washed the black armor, Warplock Bronze and Doombull Brown parts with Nuln Oil. I then painted Leadbelcher on to the parts I want to be metal, and then washed them with Agrax Earthshade.
6. Brass Scorpion was painted on to armor trims etc
7. Brass Scorpion is washed with Warplock Bronze mixed with Lahmium Medium. This tones down the shininess a lot and gives the armor a very ancient look to it. However I think in the future I may want it just a little bit brighter, and I believe I might be able to achieve that effect by using more Lahmium Medium in this shade. I used 1:1 here; I think 1:2 or maybe even 1:3 will make it look better.
_

So yeah, I’ll be continuing on this guy when I get home.

Anyone have any tips/ideas for how I should paint the fur on his cloak? I’m not even sure what color I want yet, grey or brown? Or try something more drastic to make the model stick out?! Oh and I haven’t painted the claws on the power fist yet. Not sure if I want them metal or have a similar effect to the axe of the other Terminator. Any suggestions there?

Miami out.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Neat and precise work. Very good! The fur could be white to give the model a point of light. Other colours from grey, white or brown might seem too garish. he's not a slaanesh lord, after all 
About the claws: the "axe effect" would be very good. you can use those as a way to give some colour contrast to the lord.
About paint transferring and thinning: it's the way i do it. You can better control the quantity of colour and water, that way.
Keep it comin'!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

neferhet said:


> Other colours from grey, white or brown might seem too garish. he's not a slaanesh lord, after all


I would actually argue that a grey fur would look ace with that color theme. Something along the lines of a cape that he took from a slain Spacewolf Champion or the like - I did so on my Lord and it looks ace with the dark red cape 

Similarly, I also do the way you described in terms of transfering and thinning. There are alot of ways to do it, and I think nearly every player has their own way to do it


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Update again!

Progress is slow; I have only had one or two hours the past evenings to paint. I’ve managed to do all the highlighting of the armor trims and metal parts of his armor. I haven’t however gotten around to doing the spikes on his back, those will probably be done last.

So what I plan on doing until my next update is paint the red cloth, the “claws” on the PF and the fur. I think I’m going to go with grey fur. I’m thinking of basing with Eshin Grey, then Nuln Oil wash. Then a heavy drybrush of Dawnstone Grey, then a light drybrush with Administratum Grey. Then doing extreme highlights with either Russ Grey (for a blue-ish tone) or a white (for a more white-ish tone, duh). Any thoughts on how that would look?

Anyway, here are some photos of the latest progress. The first picture is after highlights with Runelord Brass on the Scorpion Brass trims, and the second picture is after the highlights with Runefang Steel on the metal parts and armor trims.





Miami out.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

I think it is looking good so far, the metal highlighting in particular. While I am not very fond of what head you have chosen for him, I believe that is more of a quite personal view.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Woho! Finally finished my Lord! I'm quite pleased. So a little photo dump now and I wish you all a nice friday evening!

Note to self: never attach a cape on a model before painting again...











Any comments, questions and thoughts welcome!

Miami out. Now for some wine.


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Why, he is looking great. The cape(s) especially. But I'm still looking forward to seeing them when they are completely done, based.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

That is a proper cape! Amazing, really! +rep!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

He is looking quite sinister. In the best possible way!

The blending and transitions are very smooth and the details are well done.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for all the kind words! 

I'm not completely happy with the "claws".. I am still not able to get that effect looking good. Oh well, practice makes perfect!

Basing material and more paints should be arriving sometime next week, looking forward to that.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That is one awesome paintjob man - The cape and the head are excellent! As another project logger and chaos painter, I tip my hat to you and give you a rep for that job!

EDIT:
I have given you too much rep for now, so I can't give you another  Mental rep!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Quick update:

Just finished up another 5 cultists. I tried my hand at painting them quicker than the other 10 I've done. Because - let's face it - cultists don't get more fun to paint 

A new thing is that these are my first attempt at basing. In the future I'll probably glue the sand on the bases before priming them. But for the models I've already done this is how the bases will look.

*Cultists with bases*



My order with new paints and my Maulerfiend arrived yesterday. I'm thinking of doing a review of the Maulerfiend box this Friday for shits and giggles. 

Miami out.


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Miami said:


> A new thing is that these are my first attempt at basing. In the future I'll probably glue the sand on the bases before priming them. But for the models I've already done this is how the bases will look.


Yes you should :grin: it will be easier
About the maulerfiend review: good idea, i'm looking forward to it!
The cultists are good enough: they will die turn 2 anyway so...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Miami said:


> Thanks for all the kind words!
> 
> I'm not completely happy with the "claws".. I am still not able to get that effect looking good. Oh well, practice makes perfect!
> 
> Basing material and more paints should be arriving sometime next week, looking forward to that.


Use a red Glaze. if you're trying to bring down the intensity a little its a perfect solution. And well done on all your models so far man. heres a cookie


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

So yeah.. I know I promised this almost a week ago, but I've been super busy. Anyway, here's a review of the Maulerfiend box (really, it's only for shits and giggles).

Forgefiend/Maulerfiend box review​
I plan on adding a Maulerfiend to my CSM army, painting it Black Legion style. The idea of a machine-beast storming forwards to rip apart the enemy really gets my black chaos heart pounding. I’ve put together a little review of the box’s contents, and will proceed by assembling it in this review. A painting review will hopefully come later.


*The box and its contents​*The box is your typical GW box, albeit a lot bigger than what I expected it to be (see comparison to Chaos Terminator Lord box)! It’s got the usual descriptions along with the obligatory Games-Workshop-shoving-products-down-your-throat-statement “we recommend using Citadel Plastic Glue and Citadel Paints”. 

​
Inside we find two spruces and a large oval base, along with an instruction book. 



​
Flipping through the book quickly makes you realize you’re quite happy having it there; there are a lot of parts involved in the assembling of one of these beasts. You have the option of making either a Maulerfiend, a Forgefiend with dual Hades Autocannons or a Forgefiend with dual Ectoplasma Cannons and an additional Ectoplasma Cannon acting as the Forgefiend’s head; “headmounted”. Since I am planning on using a Maulerfiend this will be the point of focus.


*Cutting out and cleaning​*It took me about 20 minutes just to remove the 36 different parts from the spruces. Yes, that’s thirty-six different parts to clean the mold lines and spruce connectors off of. Let the slow but sure decline to insanity begin…

​
So after about 1½ hours of painful cleaning of mold lines, I am pleased with how the parts turned out. I am ready to assemble the model!


*Assembling​*So a lot of the parts of the model are halves which need to be glued together to form a whole (duh…). Most of the parts are pretty straight forward in how to assemble. However some smaller parts were tricky to determine where to place. Even though I’m an engineer I couldn’t figure it out and had to consult the instruction book.

​

*Moving forward…​*So now that the major components are assembled I’m not going to make the mistake of putting together the whole model before painting. Instead I’m going to be painting the components one-by-one. I think this will fit me better as I feel that painting the entire model at once can be quite daunting. It gives me the motivation to do my very best for each individual component. 

I will be posting updates on my painting in the future, however there’s a ton to do at work and most of my weekends are booked with activities for quite some time forward. This means that I’ll have a few hours every evening to paint. Wish me luck as I take on, what I personally think is, one of the coolest models available!


*It’s big!​*Just how big is this fleshmetal daemon? Check the picture below for a reference…

​

Miami out.


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

I've considered getting one of these for some time now - It may be the next thing I supply to my Black Legion setup in the end, as the very thought of a beast of this caliber storming towards the enemy is pure awesomeness.

I can't wait to see your take on the Black Legion theme though!


----------



## Saintspirit (Jul 31, 2013)

Ah, a Maulerfiend! Will be nice to see when you're done - I bought a Forgefiend while I was in France, and while it is true they are huge, they aren't exactly suprisingly large. Think something around two rhinos on eachother... :read:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Well, thank you for the review  I'll stay tuned for the painting!


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

So just finished the left back leg.. any input is greatly appreciated so I know if I should continue in the direction I'm headed or if there's anything I can do to improve!


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

The flesh part is looking ace! Overall, it is coming along at a fine quality.

I must admit though, that the gold looks more like a bronze than a actual gold. There not enough sparkle-oomf to it and it looks a bit too battered. I'd probably take a look at that and try to give it a more yellow tint than the current.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

I ould definetly continue in the direction youre going. that thing is looking Awesome! and the newspaper makes me homesick a little bit


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys 

I know what you mean Nordicus, I've deviated a little from the really golden trims that we're used to seeing on the Black Legion. However, I like the look I'm going for. Feels really gritty and dirty, kind of like what shiny armor would look like after having spent thousands of years in the Warp.

And I feel you, SwedeMarine! Life in Sweden is top quality


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

Miami said:


> However, I like the look I'm going for. Feels really gritty and dirty, kind of like what shiny armor would look like after having spent thousands of years in the Warp.


Awesome - As long as it's a personal and active choice, then I have no objection at all! You're really good at metallics overall, and I'll happily admit that I'm mentally stealing some tricks from you


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

LOL

Finally, after about 2 months of putting a lot of work off, my Maulerfiend is complete! I had a slight dip in motivation/moment of distraction in December which belated the finished result. But now he’s finished and I’m just so happy! I spent a lot of time on him; about 70-80 hours in total…

He was a fun piece to paint (painting the flesh was a pain however). I even made my first attempt at a custom base, which turned out pretty sexy if I say so myself!

Anyway, here he is. I’m posting a few pics (crappy phone pics, sorry). More pics can be found here. Any comments or feedback is welcome!




























I’ve just placed another huge order so I’m expecting a Heldrake, some Obliterators and some Plague Marines to be arriving in a while. Also a Dark Apostle (one of my favorite models from GW) who I plan on entering in February’s painting competition!

By the way, I bought one of those matte sealers (GWs Purity Seal). Anyone have any tips on how to use them? I don't want to just use it and accidently ruin my models..


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

That is... Wauw... That is just awesome! :shok: Huge props for that piece of work - It's stunning!

Only thing that I would comment on is the yellow that I spot on the back - It hurts my eyes, as I forgot my sunglasses  But again, it's merely a personal taste issue.

You definitely deserve all the reputation that is bound to come your way for this. Great job! k:


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

The Yellow does make it stand out but thats not necessarily a bad thing!
Also very good Job on the Base. It looks as if it came with the model. My only negative is that the pics are WAY over exposed. the flash washes out alot of the work youve put into the model. Id recommend either a lightbox or natural sunlight when taking the pics (i try to do natural sunlight or at least a very well lit room with no flash on my minis.)

As for sealer I havent had many problems with it but get used to working with it first. Theres an effect called "frosting" that can happen if its not mixed right and it will literally ruin your models. It ooks like this









Its a quick way to ruin all that hard work. Personally i used a matte/satin sealer designed for airbrushes but that i brush on instead (only because I'm too impatient to wait for a batch to do it with the airbrush). Ive sent you a cookie as well.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks guys 

Yeah I know the photos are crap... if you look in the album I linked there are pics without flash, but I dunno they're terrible aswell! 

I have the yellow chaos star because that's the color that my entire army uses on the stars, so it's the one thing that really ties them together.

How do you avoid the frosting effect? Just shake it a lot and test spray it a little while before doing it on models?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

WOW! That beast is amazing! Bright and dark at the same time! Really a pro-job!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Very Nice, I love the overall use of contrasting bright colors.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Miami said:


> How do you avoid the frosting effect? Just shake it a lot and test spray it a little while before doing it on models?


The frosting occurs if the air is too humid and warm. Im not sure where you do your painting but i would avoid spraying it indoors if possible but that is only for ventilation purposes otherwise the inside provides essentially ideal conditions. (assuming you dont keep your house at 35 degrees and 80 percent humidity "Welcome to Florida Kids." )

I definetly recommend doing a few tests first before applying it to the finished product.


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

@neferhet @iamtheeviltwin

Thanks guys!
@SwedeMarine Well... winter has arrived to Sweden, so it's not the heat that will be the problem. I'm worried if freezing temperatures will cause it to fail...


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Yes freezing weather will also affect it. I would go ahead and test it though. If you end up making a mistake Olive oil will take the frosting off


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Update!

So this arrived today in the mail 










Basically I've got my work cut out for me for quite a while.. Planning on entering the Dark Apostle in next month's painting competition. I've also got to base most of my painted units. Gonna get started on that now. After that I'll try to get a few pics of my 500p army up.


----------



## SwedeMarine (Jun 3, 2013)

Nice you basically just added about 750 pts to your army. Can't wait to see it painted


----------



## Lanfear (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with Swedemarine on the freezing weather spray varnish frosting up on your nicely finished models. I learned the hard way by spraying a unit of 25 tomb kings tomb guard that I had spent ages painting. Frosted the lot!! I should have done a test spray model instead of launching into doing them all in one go in a line. 
Anyway, it doesn't need to be really freezing, just quite cold and frosty problems can occur. 
Nice work by the way!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Miami said:


> Update!
> 
> So this arrived today in the mail


Best get cracking! :good:


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

So I snapped a quick pic before heading off this morning of my 500p army as it now finally stands completed after about 3 months of working on it. 

Yeah I know phone camera quality and flash, but it's dark times in Sweden and I'll only have access to daylight during the weekends =)


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

VERY nice!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Looking good mate! :good:


----------



## Nordicus (May 3, 2013)

A nice quality painted army for 500 points - I salute you good sir :good:


----------



## Miami (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you, gentlemen!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

Ah, can't wait to see your heldrake! A top quality army. Well done indee, man, well done. May the chaos star always shine over your lord's head!!


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

Quite a nice 500 pt force! I wish you luck.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Looking good, continue the heresy!


----------

